# كل اللهجات: أدوات الاستفهام



## jawad-dawdi

كيف تقول بلهجتك


ماذا؟ / لماذا؟ / مَن؟ / كيف؟ / متى؟ / أين؟ / من أين؟ / إلى أين؟ / كم؟ / بكم؟ / أيُّ؟ / هل؟

وهي باللهجة المغربية على التوالي

آش؟ = أشنو؟ / عْلاش؟ / اشكون؟ / كيفاش؟ / إمتى؟ = وقتاش؟ / فين؟ / مْنين؟ / فين؟ / اشحال؟ / بشحال؟ / إينَ؟ = آش من؟ / واش؟

أمثلة

ماذا تريد؟ = آش بغيتِ؟ = أشنو بغيتِ؟
لماذا لم تأتِ؟ = علاش ما جيتيش؟
من جاء معك؟ = اشكون جا معاك؟
كيف فعلت ذلك؟ = كيفاش درتِ ذاك الشي؟
متى عدت؟ = إمتى رجعتِ؟ = وقتاش رجعتِ؟
أين تسكن؟ = فين كتسكن؟
من أين جئت؟ = منين جيتِ؟
إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟ = فين غادي؟
كم سنّك؟ = اشحال ف عمرك؟
بكم هذا الكتاب؟ = بشحال هاذ الكتاب؟
أيّ الكرتين تريد؟ = إينَ كرة بغيتِ؟ = آش من كرة بغيتِ؟
هل أرافقك؟ = واش نمشي معاك؟
​


----------



## ahmedcowon

:في اللهجة المصرية

 (ماذا (إيه) - لماذا (ليه) - من (مين) - كيف (إزاي) - متى (إمتى) - أين (فين) - من أين (منين) - إلى أين (على فين
(كم (كام) - أي (أي/أنهي) - هل (هل ولكن في الغالب غير مستخدمة


:الأمثلة
(في اللهجة المصرية نضع أداة الاستفهام في آخر الجملة)
ماذا تريد؟ = عايز إيه؟
لماذا لم تأتِ = ما جيتيش ليه؟
من جاء معك؟ = مين اللي جه معاك؟
كيف عملت ذلك؟ = عملت ده إزاي؟
متى عدت؟ = رجعت إمتى؟
أين تسكن؟ = ساكن فين؟
من أين جئت؟ = جاي منين؟
إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟ = رايح على فين؟
كم سنك؟ = عندك كام سنة؟
بكم هذا الكتاب؟ = الكتاب ده بكام؟
أي الكرتين تريد؟ = عايز أي كورة فيهم؟ = عايز أنهي كورة فيهم؟
هل أرافقك؟ = آجي معاك؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

للملاحظة: في المغرب ما جيتيش / ما درتيش / إلخ ترمز للمذكر
وهي من أطرف خواص الدارجة المغربية في رأيي


----------



## momai

ماذا؟ / لماذا؟ / مَن؟ / كيف؟ / متى؟ / أين؟ / من أين؟ / إلى أين؟ / كم؟ / بكم؟ / أيُّ؟ / هل؟
باللهجة السورية :
شو​/ليش/مين/كِيف/ايمت/وين/منين/لوين/شئد+شد "بالمدن"=شقد+شد بالشرق السوري والضيع/بشقد/اين+انو وحدة /لا نستخدمها بل نبدأ بنفضة في الكلام مثل ,ووين رايح


ماذا تريد​؟ = شو بدك ,شو عايز​لماذا لم تأتِ؟ =ليش ما اجيت
من جاء معك؟ =مين الي اجا معك
كيف فعلت ذلك؟ =كيف سويت هداك الشي ,كيف عملت هداك الشي
متى عدت؟ = ايمت رجعت
أين ​تسكن؟ = وين عايش .وين ساكن
من أين جئت؟ =منين اجيت 
إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟ = لوين انت رايح
كم سنّك؟ =  شد عمرك
بكم هذا الكتاب؟ =بشقد هلكتاب
​أيّ الكرتين تريد؟ =انو كرت بدك​هل أرافقك؟ = اجي معاك ​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

إسكندراني said:


> للملاحظة: في المغرب ما جيتيش / ما درتيش / إلخ ترمز للمذكر
> وهي من أطرف خواص الدارجة المغربية في رأيي



المفروض أن يقال للمخاطب: (انت) ما درتش
ولكنها تشبه ما يقال للمتكلم : (أنا) ما درتش
ولذا، وتجنبا للخلط بين الإثنين، قيل للمخاطب والمخاطبة : (انتَ) / (انتِ) ما درتيش


----------



## German Language Student

اللهجة الأردنية و الفلسطينية

ماذا؟: شو؟ و تستعمل لتعني ما --- شو إسمك؟ 
لماذا؟: ليش؟ --- ليش عملت هيك؟ لماذا فعلت هذا؟
من؟: مين؟ مين إنتا؟ من أنت؟
أين: وين؟  (لا يوجد سكون على الياء كما في اللهجة اللبنانية تخيله صوت حرف الإيه--- وين رحت؟ أين ذهبت
من أين؟: من وين؟ ---- من وين إجيت؟ من أين أتيت؟
إلى أين؟: لوين؟ ---- لوين رايح؟ إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟
كم؟: كما هي
بكم؟: كما هي أو يمكن استعمال قديش/ أديش- شدة على الدال 
أي: كما هي
هل: يتم الاستغناء عنها في الغالب و إذا استعملت تبقى كما هي ----إنتا طالب؟  هل أنت طالب؟


----------



## Yasser Alwan

في اللهجة العراقية
​
ماذا؟ / لماذا؟ / مَن؟ / كيف؟ / متى؟ / أين؟ / من أين؟ / إلى أين؟ / كم؟ / بكم؟ / أيُّ؟ / هل؟

/ شنو؟ ايش؟ ش؟ / ليش؟ او لويش؟ / منو؟/ شلون؟ / شوكت؟ او يمته؟ / وين؟ / من وين؟ / ليوين؟ / كم؟ او جم / بيش؟ بشكد؟ / ياهو؟ يا؟ / لاتستخدم


امثلة
 ماذا تريد؟ = شنو تريد؟ او شتريد؟ مخففة من ايش تريد
لماذا لم تأتِ = ليش ما اجيت؟
من جاء معك؟ = منو اجه وياك؟ او منو جا وياك؟
كيف عملت ذلك؟ = شلون سويت هالشي؟
متى عدت؟ =شوكت رجعت؟ او يمته رجعت؟
أين تسكن؟ = وين تسكن؟
من أين جئت؟ = منين اجيت؟ او منين جيت؟
إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟ = ليوين رايح؟
كم سنك؟ = شكد عمرك؟
بكم هذا الكتاب؟ = بيش هذا الكتاب؟
أي الكرتين تريد؟ = يا طوبة تريد منهن ؟
هل أرافقك؟ = اجي وياك؟
​كم ساعة تقرأ؟ = جم ساعة تقره؟

الاختلافات حسب اللهجات العراقية التي احيط بها وهي لهجتي في ديالى ولهجة بغداد وبعض من لهجة الجنوب


​


----------

